# Notice to vacate an appartment (annual)



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I will soon swap my current short time rental for a annual rent.

What happens if i loose job after 6 month and want to get out of contract.

I've heard that you can get out of the lease with a 2 month notice, is this default (per law)

Also, in such case, i guess paying with 1 chq isnt excatly going to be an advantage? or maybe it dosn't matter?

Thanks
Vento


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

When you sign a 1 year lease you are in effect signing a contract that you will rent the apt for a year. You can request a clause to be put into the contract that will release you if you want to leave early and the RERA guideline for this is a 60 notice penalty. i.e landlord will refund the remaining rent minus 2 months. If you left after 6 months you will only get 4 months rent back. It is not law and the landlord does not have to put it in the contract. If it is in the contract the landlord must honour it. It does not matter how many cheques you pay your rent with,they have to be honoured. If it is not in the contract and you move out after 6 months, the Landlord can keep all the rent.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

What wanda said. You could also try to get a clause in the contract to say that you can sublet. You might then be able to get someone to take on the rent payments, although you'd remain primarily on the hook to the landlord so you'd need to be careful. 

Watch out if you get a break clause included in the contract and give cheques up front. I was caught out on this once. I gave notice to leave, asked for my cheques back and the landlord "mysteriously" disappeared. Obviously he reappeared in time to bank he next cheque. I could have made something of this and brought a case against him at the rent committee but frankly that was all too much hassle, as I expect it would be to most tenants. You should therefore try to argue against giving post dated cheques if you might want to break the contract.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks a lot Wandabug and jjim 

This was excatly the info i was looking for, even though im surprised by the landlord which was hiding - but stuff like that happens everywhere so why not in dubai as well )


----------

